# Suggestions for portable softbox for speedlites.



## cellomaster27 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi y'all! I have a question concerning softboxes... I am just getting into flash photography, as I love natural ambient light.  but the world of flash photography is amazing!! I am planning on using the softbox for portraits. What is the best softbox for the money, and it has to be portable (outdoor) and I want good quality that will last, not something that'll break in less than a year.. Thanks because I have absolutely no idea what to get.. Much appreciation!!


----------



## mifho (Nov 23, 2013)

Lastolite Ezybox 24x24


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 23, 2013)

mifho said:


> Lastolite Ezybox 24x24



+1


----------



## wopbv4 (Nov 23, 2013)

indeed, I use two Ezyboxes and I am happy with them. They are easy to carry as they fit in a small bag pack and they do the job.


----------



## ninjapeps (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't think we have Lastolite products here in my area so I can't comment about them but I've been using Lumiquest's Softbox 3 for almost three years. When folded up, it's about as big as an iPad.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 24, 2013)

Another vote for Lastolite. I have a pair of 24" Ezyboxes, and a 12x48" stripbox. They're all very robust, the Ezyboxes are easier to set up (they just spring open and you attach the diffusion panel(s) with Velcro. That size (up to ~600 in2 surface area) is about as big as you'd want to go with a single Speedlite. Bigger modifiers need a monolight or a bracket to hold multiple flashes. 

Keep in mind that the larger the diffusion surface and the closer to the subject, the softer the light. The Lumiquest mentioned is 8x9", the 24" Ezybox is 8x bigger. Smaller soft boxes like the Lumiquest III and the Lastolite Ezybox Speedlite are intended for use on camera (ideally on a flash bracket); they're about as big as you can go before that becomes impractical. For a soft box that size to effectively soften the light, you've got to be close to your subject - tight portraits with a lens that's not too long. They're mainly used at events where you can't bounce off the ceiling (too high or too dark). I used to have a Lumiquest Softbox III, I replaced it with a Lastolite Exybox Speedlite. The Lumiquest was ok, but I found the attachment not very robust (Velcro around the flash head). The Lastolite has a stronger attachment (and needs it, it's heavier). 

For the larger softboxes, you'll also need a light stand and a way to trigger the flash(es). As with everything, there are cheaper and more expensive ways to go. For outdoor use, you'll want something tall, and strong enough to take a sandbag on the base (softboxes can catch the wind like a sail, although umbrellas are worse). I have several Manfrotto light stands (two each of 1052BAC, 1051BAC, and 1004BAC). The 1051 is indoor only (small footprint), the 1052 is ~8', likely still short for outdoor use. All of them are robust, they fold flat (vs. round like a tripod) for easy transport/storage, and stands of the same size lock together when folded. 

One stand you might consider is the Manfrotto 420B - it's a combination light stand (12') and boom. A boom is great because you can get a light out over the subject, and the Combi Boom lets you do that when you need to, and works as a normal light stand otherwise. The only reason I don't have one is that I have the Manfrotto 024 boom, which I mount on a 1004BAC and sometimes use to hold a monolight. The 420B will hold a Speedlite and 24" box fine. 

For triggering you'll want radio triggers, either the Canon system (600EX-RT, ST-E3-RT), or 3rd party triggers (Yongnuo, Phottix Odin, PocketWizard, etc.).


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 24, 2013)

Lastolite is the way to go... I use their prducts almost exclusively these days. Top quality and great funtionality. Unfortunately, pricey too.


----------



## RC (Nov 24, 2013)

Also use a 24x24 Lastolite softbox along with 600EX-RTs and a ST-E3-RT. One thing I've found helpful is to use a Manfrotto umbrella swivel to mount the softbox to the stand. This allows you to angle the softbox where otherwise it would be at a fixed 90o. 

The Lastolite SB folds flat, stores in a nice canvas bag, and is reasonably portable. And as already mentioned, you will need some weights or saddle bags for outdoor use.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow! Thank you all soooo much! Looks like I'll be an owner of a lastolite softbox very soon! A bit pricey but sounds like it is the way to go! Bang for the buck~ thanks again!!


----------



## RC (Nov 24, 2013)

cellomaster27 said:


> Wow! Thank you all soooo much! Looks like I'll be an owner of a lastolite softbox very soon! A bit pricey but sounds like it is the way to go! Bang for the buck~ thanks again!!


As a transitional step towards a soft box, why not get an inexpensive shoot-thru umbrella? (about $20) This will allow you to collect your other gear and practice shooting portraits justs the same and you will still be able to use the same stand, swivel, weights, etc. when you get a softbox. The big difference is an umbrella will splash light all around where a softbox controls the light much better. BTW, I have and use both. Good luck, enjoy, flash photography is whole another world.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 24, 2013)

RC said:


> One thing I've found helpful is to use a Manfrotto umbrella swivel to mount the softbox to the stand. This allows you to angle the softbox where otherwise it would be at a fixed 90o.



+1 - I've got them on top of my light stands. The Lastolite Hot Rod Stripbox comes with a swivel, but I use a Manfrotto with it because the latter is more robust.


----------

